# Giardia didn't respond to treatment



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

5 month old Ellie was found to have giardia when a stool sample was taken when she was spayed. I was given a course of 6 days of PanaC and told to bring in another stool sample two weeks later.

The second stool sample still tested positive although I've kept her out of mud, away from dog runs etc. 

Now I've been given another 6 days of PanaC and 14 days of Flagyl. 

By now she is 6 months old. I was told that if she doesn't respond to this, we should just wait several months in the expectation that her growing immune system will take care of the parasite itself. I should note she appears happy, healthy and energetic.

Does this sound reasonable? Also, are there any natural remedies to help strengthen the immune system? She is on a raw diet with some kibble in the evening.

Another question - is there something I should be giving her to counteract the effects of the PanaC and the Flagyl?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Louise, I am so sorry to hear this! I dont have any experience except that one of my fosters, did, thankfully respond to the treatment. 
I will keep Ellie in my prayers and hope that she can kick this thing!!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

louise said:


> Another question - is there something I should be giving her to counteract the effects of the PanaC and the Flagyl?


Louise, what effects are you referring to?

Have you treated your yard?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I vaguely remember reading that G. was difficult to get rid of...but that's about all I recall at the moment without googling.

I would be giving her probiotics with meals (not hot meals). Maybe Culturelle - can find it at Wal*art or at Targe*. This one or NOW brand Gr8Dophilus are ones that I generaly use (alternating). I would start out with a partial amount sprinkled on food, and build up to a 1/2 or 1 capsule a day for a small dog. Probiotics are always good to give after antibiotics to help put the good gut flora back in the system. After antibiotics, I give it with both meals for about 2 months, then I give it one meal for another month or two. Then I give it two or three times a week as maintainance.

edited: Is the raw diet really balanced? Many are not....and for a puppy whose needs are more particular than adult dogs, then this is worth checking into. I am not just talking about calcium, but other vitamin and minerals. The overall health will play a big part in her ability to overcome these types of problems.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Has your vet ruled out any other bacteria that might be causing loose stool? There are special tests to rule of other bacteria. 

Lizzie had once repeated occurance of Girardia and she wasn't responding to the medication (panacure). The vet was concerned about frequent Girardia infection and she recommended that we test for other bacteria. The test panel cost quite a bit, a total of $500, but it was my peace of mind. Thankfully, after two treatments, Lizzie was infection free. I think when they are puppies, they tend to get the infection more easily. Also, the vet asked me to clean the poop area, decks with chlorine water to kill all infection. Touch wood, Lizzie hasn't had Girardia after this.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried coconut oil? 
http://www.coconut-connections.com/parasites.htm

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=c89db8e9-3de0-407e-a89a-5135ea070a47


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Louise, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope Ellie gets better soon.
Gina


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm wondering whether the medications destroy some "good" bacteria - things like that.

My "yard" are the streets of New York and the park a block away. The vet told me this time to wipe the paws when we come inside with baby wipes and to wipe the butt after a bowel movement. I'm now doing this.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

The raw diet is Natures Variety and I vary beef, chicken, venison, lamb and chicken (she likes them all).

In the evening I give her Innova Puppy kibble.

Every once in a while I give her some cooked string beans. She also gets salmon strip treats.

I think this is balanced but if there's an overall supplement that assure "balance", I'd be happy to give it to her. I do this for myself but I don't know how to evaluate it for dogs.

Suggestions appreciated.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

When they found the Giardia the first time, it was in the course of a total stool analysis ($120 worth), so should I assume they ruled out other infections?

Her stools are a little loose. But the only strange thing is that she can and often does, have 5 or 6 poops a day. Isn't that a lot?

Louise


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Giardia can be very difficult to get rid of. Like a parasite it can go dormant to actively return later. I would also clean your shoes or remove them before entering the apartment. I hope the second treatment works. I'm not sure I would feel comfortable just waiting. Giardia is also contagious to humans so be sure to wash your hands really well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

louise said:


> When they found the Giardia the first time, it was in the course of a total stool analysis ($120 worth), so should I assume they ruled out other infections?
> 
> Her stools are a little loose. But the only strange thing is that she can and often does, have 5 or 6 poops a day. Isn't that a lot?
> 
> Louise


From what I understood fromt the vet, this particular bacteria does not show up with the regular tests. It needs the freshest sample of the stool. I am so sorry that I can't remember the test or the bacteria. I will check Lizzie's file to see I can find any paperwork. The vet provided literature on Girardia but since the test came back negative for the bacteria, I don't think she gave any literature.

I would consider pooping 5 to 6 times a day a lot. Lizzie and Benji mostly poop 2 times a day. Usually, when Lizzie had Girardia, her stool had some blood.

I do hope that Ellie responds to the treatment soon and gets rid of the infection completely. Good luck!


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm definitely not comfortable just waiting. But if she still tests positive and they give her yet another round of medication, I'm out of ideas (not being a vet myself).

Is there anything else to be done? Should I take her to another vet for a second opinion? I believe the lab tests are accurate.

Louise


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

louise said:


> My "yard" are the streets of New York and *the park *a block away.


Giardia is spread through infected feces, even from a seemingly healthy dog. It lives in areas that are damp, so if the grasses there haven't had a chance to completely dry out, any dog that goes through there could be tracking it in and spreading it through the grasses. Any standing water or muddy spots are especially prone to hosting it, but so are public places where feces are left. (More info here: http://www.canismajor.com/dog/giardia.html)

So, the problem is that _your pup may be responding to treatment_, but getting reinfected with Giardia.

Can you avoid the park for a few weeks and see if Panacur takes care of the Giardia?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

sometimes they need a long course of meds. I would have the test done before the meds are finished. Stopping and starting the meds can help the giardia build an immunity to it. I sure hope this test comes back good.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

To replace good bacteria give a child's probiotic in their food. You can buy it at a health food store, better yet give organic yogurt on their food. My havs love yogurt.


----------

